# Kilminchy Management Coy. Anyone in the same boat?



## oakrise (27 May 2008)

I got a letter from the management company that every resident in Kilminchy needed to pay €50 in order to keep the mgt company alive and in case we want to sell the house. Apparently, the company is no longer maintaning the estate and I dont know the relevance of the company in regards to selling  the house as mentioned in the letter. My question is do I go ahead and pay or is there anyone out there in the same situation.
Thanks,


----------



## so-crates (27 May 2008)

Can I ask you to clarify something? From the tone of your post I am guessing that you have had very little to do with this management company. 
1) Do you own a house rather than an apartment?
2) Have you had any normal or regular invoices from the management company?
3) Have you been attended, or been invited to any AGMs for this company?
4) Have you seen any company accounts?

This may be basic and already known to you but just in case... Management companies consist of owners in a development. Where the dwelling is an apartment, the managing company owns the apartment and is responsible for the upkeep of the building. If you own a house, it is probably only responsible for the common areas in the development (e.g. greens) not for the externals of your house.

Managing companies only source of income is in the charges they levy on their constituent members. This is used in several ways including day to day expenditure such as getting the green cut or getting flowers planted and for more long term needs such as perhaps painting external walls and fences or replacing gates. It is a depressingly familiar problem that people decide for various reasons to withhold their management fees. This results in a shortfall in the income and may result in a reduction in services or a complete cessation as the managing company does not have endless reserves of cash, or sometimes any reserves of cash to cover this. It can also ultimately result in the bankruptcy of the management company (the managing agent, whom many people equate to the managing company is just contracted to the managing company and usually takes their fees first). Where a managing company goes bankrupt, this will cause difficulty in selling a property (particularly apartments, as this makes simple things like getting building insurance problematic). A good solicitor would check that the managing company is in place and functioning. While it may not mean that the property is completely unsaleable, it will most likely decrease the value of the property.

I think the first thing you need to do is establish that you are part of the managing company. Then contact the agent and request the accounts. Get in contact with your neighbours too. Then you need to look at calling an EGM to discuss this.


----------



## oakrise (27 May 2008)

Thanks for your reply, I bought a house there last November, the fee for the  year had already been paid at that stage. I only paid my own portion of the fee through my solicitor to the seller. I have never seen the account or being invited to the meeting or AGM. 
It stated in the letter that the company will not continue with the maintainance of the common areas due to lack of fund as people were not paying up. That's all that I know about the company.
Cheers


----------



## so-crates (27 May 2008)

I would suggest you contact the management agent as a matter of priority, it would seem odd that this would have been sent out without being agreed at a meeting or being widely canvassed in the neighbourhood. Also ask for the names of the company directors and maybe speak to them directly.

If you have difficulty getting a response from the management agent, I would suggest looking at the Companies Registration Office website. You can search the company there and download the submitted accounts details for a small fee.

If the company is really in trouble, it would probably be best to pay up but I would suggest that the first thing that they should do would be to chase the defaulters, they are in breach of their contract.


----------



## Sail Queen (24 Feb 2009)

I can't believe Laois Co Co gave planning permission for 1100 houses to be thrown into a field with zero facilites.  I mean it is the size of a decent country village.......... where is the cafe, where is the deli, where is the playground?  It is just house after house after house.
The houses are all lovely, if you son't look out the window and see that there are 1099 more pretty much exactly the same.  

And what's wrong with the blooody residents that they can't get off their backsides to form a committee to sort the issues out, instead of just whingeing about it and leaving the place manky??????????????


----------



## so-crates (25 Feb 2009)

Sail Queen - the thread is nearly 10 months old so I don't quite know what relevance your rant has to the discussion or what benefit could possibly arise from it to either the original poster or to any other people viewing.

If you have something constructive of relevance and use to say, perhaps you should contribute that instead.


----------



## flatpack (4 Aug 2009)

i know this thread is very old but i m in same situation here as OP and don’t understand anything about these management companies. 
  that general meeting for this management every body was saying no to 200/year for each house so if it wasn’t agree then how they can force every one to pay what they decide? (there is nothing really to keep up in common area mostly grass cutting) 

  but still i have received letter from management company's solicitor for legal action but when i rang builder’s office she said you hired him (non of my neighbours have any clue who appoint people in management) and there are no accounts to be seen and if i pay i know it will be lost some where and Mr D.... L (managing Director) is not the right person to ask anything about accounts so far he never replied any email about accounts but he did about management fee so all his interested is in money. 
  I still would like to know much about this system and how I can stop him, as I m expecting some of legal action letter from court. 






so-crates said:


> Can I ask you to clarify something? From the tone of your post I am guessing that you have had very little to do with this management company.
> 1) Do you own a house rather than an apartment?
> 2) Have you had any normal or regular invoices from the management company?
> 3) Have you been attended, or been invited to any AGMs for this company?
> ...


----------



## purpeller (4 Aug 2009)

You need to educate yourself.  Get Robert Gogan's book - there's a sticky at the top of this forum.  Form a committee and meet to discuss the problems - invite who ever sent the letter to attend.


----------

